# Fish ID Help



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Fish was caught in the Florida Keys, specifically Duck Key.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

puddingwife wrasse?
http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Halichoeres_radiatus


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That is a puddingwife.

There are several color variations of those things. But the bitey little teeth are what gives them away. Gotta watch it, cause those little shits will nip you good while you are trying to pull a hook!


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for the assistance. I appreciate it. I had zero idea what it was.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

rainbow wrasse, Slippery dick.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

eaglesfanguy said:


> rainbow wrasse, Slippery dick.


No, that's a puddingwife.


----------

